# الهجة المصرية: علبال و لما و على ما



## Michaeladara

أنا مش متأكدة أزي استخدم أدوات الربط دي بضبط. كوّنت الجمل التالية بس ممكن الجمل مش صحيحة تماما ومفروض نتبدل الأداة بأداة الخ. فكرت أن ؛عالبال؛ زي ؛بينما؛ ؟

١ - بافضل أستنى جوزي لما يرجع من الشغل عشان نتغدى سوا. 

٢ - على من باخلص الأكل يكون جوزي رجع من الشغل.

٣ - علبال أنا باذاكر بحب أسمع موسيقى خفيفة. 

يا ريت لو حد شرح الفرق بينها ويكتب بعض الأمثلة يااما كإجابة أو رسالة خاصة

متشكرة أوي.


----------



## إسكندراني

michaeladara said:


> أنا مش متأكدة أزي استخدم أدوات الربط دي بضبط. كوّنت الجمل التالية بس ممكن الجمل مش صحيحة تماما ومفروض نتبدل الأداة بأداة الخ. فكرت أن ؛عالبال؛ زي ؛بينما؛ ؟
> 
> ١ - بافضل أستنى جوزي لما يرجع من الشغل عشان نتغدى سوا.
> 
> ٢ - على من باخلص الأكل يكون جوزي رجع من الشغل.
> 
> ٣ - علبال ما باذاكر بحب أسمع موسيقى خفيفة.
> 
> يا ريت لو حد شرح الفرق بينها ويكتب بعض الأمثلة يااما كإجابة أو رسالة خاصة
> 
> متشكرة أوي.


مش عارف لو سمعت البرتقانية دي قبل كدا ولّا لأ بس مفهومة.
و الحمرا صحّحتها لك
غير كدا كلّه تمام

وانا بآكل جا واحد سرق أكلي = عندما
لمّا بآكل بافرح قوي و مزاجي بيتظبط = كلّما
حضّر الأكل علبال ما اخلّص المكوة = ريثما
(أظنّ أنّها النظائر في الفصحى و لست متأكّداً)
لا أستخدم «على ما» وممكن أقول بدالها «عشان امّا» أو «عبال ما»
حضّر الأكل على ما / عشان امّا / عبال ما اجي لك


----------



## Michaeladara

ألف شكر يا إسكندراني!


----------

